
A curious pair of data ops - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2020-03-18.html
======
theamk
If you are thinking of something like this, I highly recommend switching to a
more feature-full programming language -- my favorite is Jupyter notebook with
Python.

Sure, the total amount of characters typed will be higher -- but you might end
up doing the whole thing faster overall, as it will need less fiddling.

The notebook approach will also ensure you can inspect all the intermediate
data, to make sure you parse things correctly.

And finally, if you ever need more functionality, there is always "pip3
install".

